# I have 6 stihl bg86 leaf blowers to repair and modify



## Stihl tinkerin (Nov 3, 2018)

Does anyone want to talk about handheld blower mods, rebuilds, and part swaps?


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 3, 2018)

This is Fall. Pick the best looking units, fix them and put them up for sale. With a bit of luck you'll make a small profit. Use the most clapped-out for spares or keep them for themselves.
However beware as Stihl is starting a promotion on those handheld blowers...


----------



## Stihl tinkerin (Nov 3, 2018)

Conquistador3 said:


> This is Fall. Pick the best looking units, fix them and put them up for sale. With a bit of luck you'll make a small profit. Use the most clapped-out for spares or keep them for themselves.
> However beware as Stihl is starting a promotion on those handheld blowers...


----------



## Stihl tinkerin (Nov 3, 2018)

I love to mod.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 3, 2018)

Stihl tinkerin said:


> I love to mod.


What kind of mods are you considering?


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 3, 2018)

Just know that what ultimately makes a blower is the fan. That's why Stihl has at least four backpack blowers using the same engine and everybody buys the BR600 anyway. 
You can "tune" the engine as much as you want but all the difference you'll see will be merely a placebo effect. The engine may be more powerful, may have more torque etc but if the fan is not designed to cope with the new engine specifics you'll be blowing leaves exactly like you did before. 

Those handheld leafblowers lead pretty tough lives: that's why you have a big pile of them picked up (presumably) on the cheap. About half of them die the usual death of any two stroke engine (straight gas, leaky air seals , run without air filter etc) and the rest literally wears out, usually no compression left. I am not aware of aftermarket cylinders and piston for them, but Caber has a piston ring set for about $15 shipped. If you can get away with those alone you can make a small but tidy profit on each one.


----------



## hedge hog (Nov 4, 2018)

[emoji101][emoji2532]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl tinkerin (Nov 13, 2018)

The bg86 blowers require frequent maintenance. I need to get a pressure/vac tester so I can locate leaks. I used an after market carb on one and it worked but now it's having problems again and I think it's an air leak this time.


----------



## hedge hog (Nov 22, 2018)

Can you get me a picture of the blower fan 
I would like to see if there is a difference between the 85 that I have 
The 85 is a little more powerful than the 86 so wondering if it’s just the fan
My 56 is totally different design and I don’t need any more power with it because it dedicated for the gutter attachment and cleaning my pellet stove


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 22, 2018)

The fan wheels are different between the BG 85 and 86. The air volume is a little bit higher on the BG 86.


----------



## hedge hog (Nov 22, 2018)

DND 9000 said:


> The fan wheels are different between the BG 85 and 86. The air volume is a little bit higher on the BG 86.



I ran both and can say I think the 85 has more volume but it could be me
And it starts and run like chain saw no temperament to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

